# Most disturbing film ever made.



## Aya the Abysswalker (Mar 23, 2012)

Old Boy and Battle Royal can be disturbing for some people.


----------



## Children Of The Bad Revolution (Oct 8, 2013)

I second A Serbian Film. Reading the synopsis was enough. I'll never watch that. Disgusting. 

Battle Royale is brilliant.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

Seen Audition. It wasn't that bad. Seen far worse by Takashi Miike. Ichi the Killer, for example.


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

emberfly said:


> This video is more disturbing than any movie I have ever seen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


and yet he remains free no remorse or emotion, his voice remained steady and calm but yet he speaks of guilt without experiencing it


----------



## ForsakenMe (Aug 30, 2010)

A Serbian Film was a huge letdown. It was just strange and kind of funny in a very sick way. Martyrs was an interesting movie, I got a bit sick when they beat up that poor girl over and over again. The Human Centipede was just plain stupid, I'm sorry!  August Underground's Mordum was the most annoying movie ever, I seriously do not understand the hype, but hey, what ever you like, I respect it.

Megan Is Missing was the movie that seriously fucked me up. That one and the movie Trust (2010). I think any movies about children getting raped and viciously murdered by pedophiles always hit home for me because I have a little sister and live in a country that do not prosecute these monsters as severely as they should be. I remember living _five minutes_ away from a child rapist before. Like, come the fuck on, 'murrica..

Anyway, I also second the Saw movies. They are mostly cheap thrills, though, something to be enjoyed with friends. roud:


----------



## SkittlesButterface (Apr 17, 2014)

KindOfBlue06 said:


> Off of that list I've seen Antichrist, Irreversible, A Serbian Film, Salo, Cannibal Holocaust, and Audition. None of those I found THAT bad, although there were some pretty difficult moments to watch.
> 
> I remember back when the internet was the wild wild west, I saw some faces of death videos and one video which I'm pretty sure was an actual snuff film. Those were probably the most disturbing things to watch.
> 
> Also, some more that did;t make the list: Begotten, The Trilogy of Slaughtered Vomit Dolls, ReGOREgitated Sacrifice, and Slow Torture Puke Chamber.


Oh! Begotten actually should've been their; I just forgot to put it in XD


----------



## Death Persuades (Feb 17, 2012)

Gummo.


----------



## chimeric (Oct 15, 2011)

SkittlesButterface said:


> Audition
> Eraserhead
> Un Chien Andalou


Nope, not by a long shot.



> Salo or the 120 Days of Sodom


Getting closer.


----------



## Pinion (Jul 31, 2013)

I'm going to go with Gozu, the film where a Yakuza is reincarnated into a woman's body, seduces his old friend, and then crawls screaming out of her vagina during intercourse.

Then the movie ends.

Also going to throw out ABCs of Death, which is an anthology of shorts. I'd post clips from YouTube but I'm pretty sure most of them are too graphic.


Aya the Whaler said:


> Old Boy and Battle Royal can be disturbing for some people.


Good, but not really disturbing until the end.


----------



## SkittlesButterface (Apr 17, 2014)

Pinion said:


> Also going to throw out ABCs of Death, which is an anthology of shorts. I'd post clips from YouTube but I'm pretty sure most of them are too graphic.Good, but not really disturbing until the end.


I LOVE ABCs of Death 

Letter L is most disturbing, in my opinion.


----------



## Pinion (Jul 31, 2013)

SkittlesButterface said:


> I LOVE ABCs of Death
> 
> Letter L is most disturbing, in my opinion.


I tried to show F to all my friends. Astonishingly, I still have friends.


----------



## MidnightPicnic (Dec 14, 2013)

Diligent Procrastinator said:


> Gummo.


Gummo. Not something you can have dinner to. I love the line "life's wonderful, life's great. Without it, you'd be dead." 

"Herold and Maude" and "Heavenly Creatures" had their atmospheric morbid/disturbing moments. Intriguing especially as a kid.


----------



## Hikikomori (Feb 14, 2013)

Of those which have yet to be named, Philosophy of a Knife, and The Poughkeepsie Tapes come to mind. Though, I don't personally find such material disturbing, and some of my favorite films are listed in the OP...


----------



## Ubuntu (Jun 17, 2011)

The Halloween II remake. I didn't like it.


----------



## Necrox (Jul 28, 2013)

SkittlesButterface said:


> Alright, so I enjoy reading movie reviews almost more than actually watching movies, and I have this morbid curiosity about extremely disturbing, demented, sickening films. I've looked up lists on many different websites, and so far almost all the lists have these in common as the most disturbing films ever made:
> 
> Antichrist
> A Serbian Film
> ...


I went through the same phase once. I recognize most of the films and I agree that they were fun to read about but I wasnt gonna watch them.


----------



## SkittlesButterface (Apr 17, 2014)

Pinion said:


> I tried to show F to all my friends. Astonishingly, I still have friends.


F is hilarious XD


----------



## Paxis (Jul 21, 2013)

'Megan is Missing' because of the last 20 minutes.


----------



## JTHearts (Aug 6, 2013)

I don't watch scary movies but I once saw a preview of "Drag me to Hell" and that looked pretty horrifying.


----------



## The Scorched Earth (May 17, 2010)

SkittlesButterface said:


> Alright, so I enjoy reading movie reviews almost more than actually watching movies, and I have this morbid curiosity about extremely disturbing, demented, sickening films. I've looked up lists on many different websites, and so far almost all the lists have these in common as the most disturbing films ever made:
> 
> Antichrist
> A Serbian Film
> ...


Antichrist wasn't too bad, but Salo and Irreversible were quite disturbing. 

I'll also add Michael Haneke's The Piano Teacher.


----------



## nuut (Jan 13, 2014)

Paxis said:


> 'Megan is Missing' because of the last 20 minutes.


THAT SCENE IN THE BASEMENT WITH THE BUCKET WAS SO DISTURBING, yes, I agree.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker (Mar 23, 2012)

Mair said:


> Salo is the sickest and most pointless film I have ever seen. Even porns have better plots than this.I wonder how a twisted movie like came out in 1975 and how people reacted to it back then.
> 
> I felt that the creators of A Serbian film tried too hard to make it as disturbing as possible. I don't like movies who are disturbing just for the sake of being disturbing, but at least the plot was not as pointless as Salo's.


A Siberian isn't gorey for the sake of it, it's a brutal metaphor for the native country of the movie. It all comes down to 'we are fucked from birth and will fucked after we die' though it might be too violent.


----------



## Mair (Feb 17, 2014)

Aya Saves the World said:


> A Siberian isn't gorey for the sake of it, it's a brutal metaphor for the native country of the movie. It all comes down to 'we are fucked from birth and will fucked after we die' though it might be too violent.


I never thought about it so deeply but I guess it makes sense.
I still think that the creators took it too far , trying to shock the audience and gain attention.
I personally didn't find the movie that disturbing because I felt that it was a bit over the top. It seemed too unreal to me.
That metaphor was maybe a good idea though.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker (Mar 23, 2012)

Mair said:


> I never thought about it so deeply but I guess it makes sense.
> I still think that the creators took it too far , trying to shock the audience and gain attention.
> I personally didn't find the movie that disturbing because I felt that it was a bit over the top. It seemed too unreal to me.
> That metaphor was maybe a good idea though.


It was the goal, you just need to read a few interviews with the director to see it.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Oct 26, 2010)

Someone mentioned The Shining. That's one of my favorite movies (and books) of all time. Love it. It's brilliant.

I'm surprised no one mentioned Dario Argento's masterpiece Suspiria.






Also, Wolf Creek scared the heck outta me.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Oct 26, 2010)

Inferno is the sequel to Suspiria - I haven't watched it yet, but here's a creepy scene:


----------



## AI.Akane (Sep 5, 2014)

It doesn´t look like it!

But it was one of the most disturbing films I've ever saw.

He's my favourite:

Hapiness










With grand Phillip Seymour Hoffman in one of the best parts i've seen him.

This movie has very dark humor, you laugh about things that you shouldn't at all laugh, but you just can´t help it.
Only then you realize: " WTF? I SHOULDN'T BE LAUGHING ABOUT THIS! "

Also

Takashi Mike's movies:


----------



## 66393 (Oct 17, 2013)

Anything made by Quentin Tarantino.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker (Mar 23, 2012)

kev said:


> Anything made by Quentin Tarantino.


It's not that bad compared to some indie stuff out there.


----------



## nightmerism (Sep 3, 2014)

Inland Empire ,it's a long movie ,3 hours. I couldn't finished watching,I watched around nearly 2 hours. I got scared and puked(I don't remember why i puked may be because of health problem or don't know why).


----------



## nightmerism (Sep 3, 2014)

SkittlesButterface said:


> Antichrist
> Irreversible


These two can be little disturbing but watchable.


----------



## Eudaimonia (Sep 24, 2013)

One of the most disturbing scenes I can recall was from a film that I'm sure no one would think is demented but it really bothered me many many years later and that is in Place's in the Heart.

Otherwise I think the Mondo Magic and Faces of Death films which not only were they showing live footage of nasty stuff and fatal incidents, but the initial creator of FoD was obsessed with death to the point that he finally did himself in. There was another one which I forgot the name which showed actual mutilation of animals while the killing of people was fictitiously weaved in (made back in the 70s before laws prevent such movies any more). Anyone know what I'm talking about? It was so long ago and I blocked out what the name was. The turtle scene was particularly gruesome.

I actually collect old camp horror films and weird cult classics, but mostly I think they are silly along with being a little twisted. Nothing too dismal if you know what I mean.


----------



## Hikikomori (Feb 14, 2013)

Eudaimonia said:


> Anyone know what I'm talking about?


Cannibal Holocaust.


----------



## Morgoth (Sep 12, 2014)

Cannibal Holocaust, Pans Labyrinth (wasn't expecting anything of the sort).

Human centipede 2 is the only film that made me feel physically sick, got a headache too. The first one I downed no problem. Terrible films, watched them purely because of the hype.

A Serbian film is probably the most disturbing. 

I'd say A Serbian Film and Human Centipede 2 are the only films that I found truly disturbing and dark. I've been conditioned quite badly to disturbing footage for a while now. I'm quite certain for the some of the real footage I've stumbled across I'll need to see a therapist for in 20 years time, no joke.


----------



## Mammon (Jul 12, 2012)

The Human Centipede* 2

*The first was just an ordinary horror, but 2, fck damn. It got me feeling depressive to the point I had to turn it off.

That was the first time in my life I ever had to do that, and I love horrors


----------



## Agelastos (Jun 1, 2014)

I usually find surreal mind-fuck films and transgressive art house films a lot more disturbing than gore fests. In fact, I'd much rather watch silent movies like _Das Cabinet des Dr. Caligari_ (1920) or _Un Chien Andalou_ (1929) than the torture porn crap that passes for horror these days.


----------



## Saira (Feb 2, 2012)

http://personalitycafe.com/book-music-movie-reviews/337650-earthlings-2005-a.html


----------



## SkittlesButterface (Apr 17, 2014)

AI.Akane said:


> It doesn´t look like it!
> 
> But it was one of the most disturbing films I've ever saw.
> 
> ...


Ah yes, I've heard of this one


----------



## popsicle (Sep 6, 2014)

I don't know about you, but I was profoundly disturbed by stuff like The Prince of Tides or Steel Magnolias lol.

Salo is like nothing compared to those horrendous experiences.


----------



## AI.Akane (Sep 5, 2014)

@SkittlesButterface Have you seen it already?

It«s very funnily disturbing! X)


----------



## School (Apr 29, 2014)

It's far from the most disturbing film ever made, but Le notti del terrore (1981) showed a disturbing relationship between a mother and her son, Michael. The whole character (Michael) was disturbing, to be honest.


----------

